

Moreutils: basic Unix tools that ought to be better known - Flimm
http://devblog.nestoria.com/post/110168998173/moreutils-basic-unix-tools-that-ought-to-be

======
LukeShu
The author claims that parallel has been replaced by xargs -P. While some of
what parallel does can be replicated by (modern) xargs, it can't totally
replace parallel (for example, parallel can do load limiting). However, there
is the much more powerful/flexible GNU implementation of parallel
<[https://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/>](https://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/>).
I don't know which came first. Beware that some of the flags are different!

The author claims that mispipe has been replaced by shell features (in the
case of Bash, "set -o pipefail"), and I agree with that. But beware that
pipefail has slightly different semantics than mispipe! (the mispipe manpage
explains this).

The author neglects to mention/realize that the behaviour of pee can be
replicated with tee and Bash features:

    
    
        tee >(cmd1...) >(cmd2...) >(cmd3...) >/dev/null
    

Also, there is another implementation of chronic called cronic
<[http://habilis.net/cronic/>](http://habilis.net/cronic/>). I believe cronic
came first, but I'm not sure about that.

